# Harmoni Style Desk Build Q



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Hi All...
Has anyone built a Harmoni-style standing desk? I have a rough idea of how to do it, but looking for some input. I did a rough cut with plywood scraps, which took about 15 minutes to cut out. Looking for anyone that has attempted to make such a desk, and if you found any traps along the way that I might avoid.
I do plan to make additional slots for the upper and lower shelves to move between.
I'm planning to use Maple for the build.
Thanks for any input 
Ed


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I started the Harmoni-style standing desk at the request of my Daughter-in-law. I think it came out pretty nice, some of the geometry was a bit tricky to figure out. But overall it was a fun little project, it's made of hard maple and finished with Minwax Poly, 3 coats.
Take care all


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Turned out great, Ed. I guess this would be used sitting at a coffee table or standing at a desk?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I love it Ed, it turned out great!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nicely done. I really like that maple. Back in my business writer days, I ran across quite a few CEOs who used stand-up desks. Better for the back.


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Yup, my daughter-in-law works at my son's Dental office. She has a bad back that bothers her from time to time and she asked me to build her a standing desk.
I was very pleased with the outcome. 
Thanks for the positive responses


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice outcome.


----------



## Raul 210 (Aug 23, 2021)

chiefifd32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I started the Harmoni-style standing desk at the request of my Daughter-in-law. I think it came out pretty nice, some of the geometry was a bit tricky to figure out. But overall it was a fun little project, it's made of hard maple and finished with Minwax Poly, 3 coats.
> Take care all
> View attachment 399194
> ...


It looks really nice. Any tips on the dimensions?


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Hi, I was on the road over the weekend, a long 500-mile drive home today. 
I'll get back in a day or so with a little bit of the details of the build.


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Sorry Raul it took me so long to get back to ya.....

Here are the approximate dimensions I went with.

You can use any dimension lumber, mine started as rough sawn, my thickness was a little under 7/8” if I remember. (The desk is for my Daughter-in-Law) so I don’t have the desk to verify.

Anyway, here ya go.

(1) Large piece with the slots, 31 1/2” high, with the base 11 3/4” wide & 8 3/4” wide at the top. Bottom slot 8 3/4” wide, all the slots were all 1” wide. I made a jig to slide up the large vertical board to mark and route out the slots. Obviously, you could add more or fewer slots, it’s what you feel looks best. 

(2) Small top shelf, 13 7/8" long, depth of shelf from front to vertical board was approximately 9 3/4" the tongue adding 4 1/8". The tongue has a v groove, I did a second pass with the v-groove bit to widen the slot. I then used a 1/8” chisel to flatten the bottom of the channel. The tongue is approximately 5 1/4” wide.

(3) Large top shelf, 31 1/2” long, depth of shelf from front to vertical board was approximately 9 3/4" the tongue adding 4 1/8". The tongue has a v groove, I did a second pass with the v-groove bit to widen the slot. I then used a 1/8” chisel to flatten the bottom of the channel. The tongue is approximately 5 1/4” wide.

The bottom of the first slot on the vertical “ladder” started at 3 1/2”. The next series of slots were about 3 1/2” above the first 8 3/4” slot. 

All these measurements are approximate. I rounded the corners more for the look I wanted. 

If you have questions, I’d be happy to try to answer them. I did make a mock-up of the large vertical and it's base from some scrap plywood with slots and the v-groove cut to give me a little practice and check just how it would/might work. The scrap plywood was only about 6 inches wide, so waste was kept to a minimum.

Hope this helps………


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Eureka.....As you had it sitting on the carpet, I assumed that it was floor standing.....


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

I set it up on the floor for show. It fits perfectly on a regular size desk. My Daughter-In-Law loves it!


----------



## Raul 210 (Aug 23, 2021)

I hope to have my version in next couple of weeks. Thank you so much. I’ll post follow ups. Inspiration for sure


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

I'll be looking forward to seeing how it comes out for ya! 
Good luck....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

By the way, @Raul 210 , welcome to the forum...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Raul 210


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Raul, 
Just wondering if you had a chance to build that desk????


----------



## Dave Tip (12 mo ago)

chiefifd32 said:


> Sorry Raul it took me so long to get back to ya.....
> 
> Here are the approximate dimensions I went with.
> 
> ...


I may have missed it, but what are the dimensions of the bottom support piece? It looks great!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @Dave Tip


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Dave Tip


----------



## Drizzly_Danielle (10 mo ago)

(photo added by moderator)
I made a couple of these harmoni-style desks as well. A thing that took me way longer to figure out that I’m proud of was to have the main ‘slotted’ board square for using the jigs to groove out the slots. I did one where I cut the tapered sides in afterwards, and the one that you see pictured here where I just snipped the corners a bit


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Looks very nice, even better if you find it comfortable to work on! Great job....


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Oh, I missed the question about the length of the support leg. I believe it to be around 16 inches long. But the measurement can vary depending on the thickness of material used, and the width of the slots. Have fun, experiment!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Drizzly_Danielle


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

I believe the Harmony Desks are still being sold online somewhere. Hope you can find one, or better yet try to make it. Really wasn't that difficult....
Take care


----------

